

Show HN: MapCrunch Street View gallery - kirchhoff

I added a gallery to my random Google Street View site a few months ago, to showcase the more interesting images found by users.<p>http://www.mapcrunch.com/gallery<p>This section of the site however doesn't seem to get many visits (around 10% of users visiting the main site), and those that do visit tend not to go beyond the first page of the gallery (again, around 10%).<p>Any feedback on how I might be able to improve the site would be much appreciated.<p>Thanks
======
d_r
Your site rocks. This is the first time I actually used the Facebook "Like"
button to share something I saw.

Here are some ideas to improve engagement on the gallery:

\- Comments section under each photo

\- Page numbers on top of the page, not just on the bottom

\- "See more:" text next to the navigation on the bottom

Good luck!

------
chriswesallen
I think the gallery is awesome actually... Maybe a voting element would get
more interaction.

~~~
kirchhoff
Thanks. Voting does seem to be the next logical step.

